#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευή περίφραξης

## DOOM

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους συναδέλφους ΠΜ (ή όποιον άλλον συνάδελφο γνωρίζει) το εξής:
Θέλω να κατασκευάσω περίφραξη τύπου ΝΑΤΟ με σιδερογωνιές ύψους 2.5m με αντιρρίδες ανά 3-4 πασσάλους και τοιχείο 0.4m (20cm μέσα και 20cm έξω). Θα χρησιμοποιήσω σκυρόδεμα C16/20 με το έδαφος επίπεδο.

Είναι ασφαλές να χρησιμοποιήσω διαμήκη οπλισμό 4Φ10 και 8 συνδετήρες Φ8/m?
Μπορώ αντί αυτών να χρησιμοποιήσω πλέγμα και αν ναι ποιό από τα 2 είναι φθηνότερο?
Στον πάσσαλο με την αντιρρίδα, πρέπει η απόστασή τους στο έδαφος να πληρωθεί με σκυρόδεμα ή μόνο στο σημείο στήριξης της αντιρρίδας. 
Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο πρότυπο τελοσπάντων?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## DOOM

συνάδελφε ευχαριστώ.
αντίστοιχα σχέδια έχω και γώ αν και βέβαια στο δικό σου δεν υπάρχει οπλισμός στο σκυρόδεμα. Αν τα λάβω βέβαια υπόψη πρέπει να ξεχάσω το τοιχείο-> 40cm και να κατασκευάσω κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα σχέδια και σαφώς μεγαλύτερο.

Έχει κανείς κατασκευάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο να μου πεί καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## DOOM

θα σου είμαι ευγνώμων!

----------


## DOOM

ναι έχεις δίκιο παράλειψή μου.. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
20εκ πλάτος και 40εκ ύψος

----------


## cna

Νομίζω ότι 2Φ14 είναι προς την υπερβολή. 2Φ12 άνω κάτω για κάλυψη της ελάχιστης απαίτησης του κανονισμού. Πάντως επί του πρακτέου και για τέτοιες περιφράξεις το δομικό πλέγμα ανα παρειά δουλεύει μια χαρά. Προσωπικά έχω δει περίφραξη ύψους 4,50 μέτρων σε γήπεδο 5Χ5 με τοιχείο 20/60 και πλέγμα χωρίς αντιρρίδες να αντέχει άψογα.  Όσον αφορά τις αντιρρίδες νομίζω ότι η σκυροδέτηση του τμήματος που είναι στο έδαφος είναι υπερ της ασφάλειας. Καλό θα είναι βέβαια στην φάση της κατασκευή όλα αυτά τα τμήματα να περαστούν με μίνιο.

-- edit -- 
Μάλλον το πλέγμα είναι φθηνότερο...

----------


## cna

Οι ψυχολογικοί λόγοι μπορούν να εξαλειφθούν αν τηρηθούν οι απαιτήσεις της επικάλυψης.  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## cna

Ας μου επιτραπεί να μιλήσω λίγο "μπακαλίστικα":
Πόσο περίπου θα είναι το φορτίο που θα πρέπει να σηκώσει το εν λόγω τοιχείο συνάδελφοι; Με τοιχείο 0,20Χ0,40 και με βάρος σκυροδέματος 25ΚΝ (αν και στην πραγματικότητα είναι 2 ΚΝ λιγότερο) το ίδιον βάρος ανά μέτρο μήκους είναι 2ΚΝ. Χοντρικά να πούμε ότι το βάρος των πασσάλων και του πλέγματος είναι περίπου άλλο 1ΚΝ (και υπερβάλλω κιόλας); Συνολική φόρτιση 3ΚΝ/m λοιπόν, ε δεν είναι και κάτι τόσο τραγικό πια (μια μικρή παρέκκλιση μόνο για τις σιδηρογωνίες όπου η φόρτιση είναι σημειακή)! Μιλάμε για 300 κιλά/m. Tα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι η ανατροπή της περίφραξης που εξασφαλίζεται από τις αντιρρίδες και η καθίζηση του τοιχείου λόγω χαλαρού εδάφους. Το δεύτερο άνετα αντιμετωπίζεται με την κατασκευή μικρού πέλματος στην βάση του τοιχείου.

----------


## DOOM

σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.
προσανατολίζομαι στο πλέγμα (εφόσον βγει φθηνότερο) με τον τρόπο του rigid. Αν πάντως επιλέξω τον άλλο τρόπο λέω να μην βάλω περισσότερα από 2Φ10 πάνω κάτω (αν και έχει τύχει να δώ και 6 Φ10, 2 ανά σειρά, υπερβολικό κατ' εμέ). Συνδετήρες πιστεύω 8-10/m είναι υπεραρκετοί, θα το σκεφτώ και για λιγότερους (6).
thx και πάλι!

----------


## DOOM

rigid, 2cm για επικάλυψη λίγο δεν είναι??συνήθως βάζω 5cm καθαρό αλλά καμιά φορά χάνω 1-2 cm λόγω μαλάκυνσης του καλουπατζή

----------


## DOOM

προς ενημέρωση μου η ερώτηση..

----------


## majakoulas

Πιο πολύ σε στερεό εγκιβωτισμού μου κάνει, σε όσες περιπτώσεις έχω πετύχει στερεών εγκιβωτισμού το πολύ να μπαίνει πλέγμα, αν δεν είναι άοπλο τελείως

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Να πώ κ εγώ τη γνώμη μου:αν λυθεί το δοκάρι με απλή στατική,*πόσα* cm2 θα απαιτηθούν ύστερα από έλεγχο σε κάμψη-στρέψη-διάτμηση-στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό (!!!!! :Γέλιο: ),πάρτε κ κόπωση,πάρτε κ θλίψη (!!!! :Γέλιο: )..........

Το πιό πιθανό τελικά είναι να ρηγματωθεί-αποφλειωθεί λόγω αραιού οπλισμού........ :Γέλιο: ,ή να τη διαλύσει κάποιος μεθυσμένος με το αυτοκίνητο during Saturday Night Fever......

----------

